
IGListKit – Data-Driven UICollectionView Framework from Instagram - monkey_slap
https://engineering.instagram.com/open-sourcing-iglistkit-3d66f1e4e9aa#.iqblt2ay7
======
monkey_slap
Hey! I worked on this. If you have any questions let me know. Pumped that we
could share this, eliminates a ton of common collection view problems.

